# Happy Memorial Day Weekend EveryOne!



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going to spend my weekend sittin in the sun, fishing, Grillin' and of course taking care of the fishies! How bout everyone else?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i gotta work....ugh


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Im gonna set up my betta 5 gal. tomorrow, im getting the betta i mean. the tank is cycled already. i get a 3 day weekend!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mowing 2 lawns, Weeding, cleaning the fishtanks, cleaning the garage, and for relaxing Ill be stopping by here.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

umm....sounds like fun fish_doc??? i guess....well...i have an idea... with alll that money that ur gonna give us (39 million each) why dont u save like a thousand and take a cruise to the carribean? now thats what i call a memorial day weekend!  oh and congrats on braking a 1,000 posts!!! why dont u make a thread and celebrate like i have? you can celebrate in my topic if u want, my treat. ill even bring the... um...fish n chips??? lol, jk


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Working at crazy busy Walmart, getting my new horse settled in (yes I bought another) hanging with the boyfriend and maybe go boating on Monday.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

is that ur new horse in your avatar, Lexus? he looks cool.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes thats my new one, only problem is we cant get him in the trailer to come home!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im probably going to go to a waterpark with my friends



awesome horse lexus!!!!! i wish i had one, lol


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

im gonna be resting this weekend, probably get starting on building a new bedroom


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

guess I'm not getting the horse cause my parents decided to turn evil.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ohhh...thats mean....I thought you already bought it though...why did your parents turn mean and not let u have it...?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i went to summer waves on jekyll island ( a water park) with my friends....it was a whole lot of fun....im a little sunburnt now though


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I went to edmonton in alberta for yc its a youth conference my churches youth group went to we listened concerts with bands like. thousand foot krutch,toby mac,grits,audio adrenaline. and many more plus we just had fun hanging out and going shopping at west ed mall for 6 hours plus watched star wars revenge of the sith and that is an awsome movie.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds great guys! i caught a 14 Inch small mouth bass this morning, it was awesome!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It rained all day sunday. I didnt get the lawns mowed.  
Such simple plans and I couldnt even get them done.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, I went and saw a movie - Monster - inlaw. Now that was a funny movie.. 

Lexus, you have an avatar? i don't see one?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

she recently had an avatar with a pic of her new horse in it shaggy, but I guess she took it down because she didn't buy the horse after all...I guess you never got to see the avatar.


----------

